# HotMom23, Is She Ready???



## 19-chief (Nov 3, 2004)

i might be jumping the gun but i know my fiance wants to do a figure comp and i have been reading these comp posts... there seems to be lots of knowledge around here. 

so, i pose the question, "Is she ready?"

she's currently 5'3.5" 118lbs @ 12.5-14.5% bf and 1.5 weeks into a 4 week cycle of norderm... she trains hard. i want to do everything i can to help her even if it means a lot of the research... physique is only one dimension of presentation, i know... what will we need to do to in the way of "the walk" "the suit" "the poses" "the diet"??? 

*ladies and gentleman, please help me skyrocket my woman!!!*

btw, i can't figure out how to attach a pic... please see my photo gallery.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd have her hit the shoulders hard to build them up.  Hard to say as far as her back and lats.  You want to create the V taper down into a small waist.

as far as posing....look at some of the sites like fitsights.com.  Have her print some of the images and practice those.  The walk...that comes with doing normal things around the house in those shoes!  Gotta have that confidence in those things.  Suits....Let me know...I can sew!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2004)

based on this pic below she definitely needs to be leaner, when is the show?


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 3, 2004)

no dates in particular... we'll travel if we have to... the next local one isn't until may '05 but she's got the bug.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2004)

Can you post pics of her in a 2 piece suit from front, side and back? I will give you my honest evaluation if you want.


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 3, 2004)

hey, the work whistle is about to blow and i gotta go pick up our daughter but feel free to add any advice you deem necessary... btw, my 'puter is suckin' right now but i'll get the "back/double bicep" pic to you soon... have a great night... i'll check back in the morning!


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 3, 2004)

yes, robert we can but you'll have to give us a few days to shoot and post... is that cool?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2004)

that is fine, do not have her flex, there is no posing in figure shows, just a front, side and back stance.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 4, 2004)

Based on the pic, she needs to do alot of work. Her proportions are out of whack. Needs to seriously build up the upper body and trim down the legs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

She is fairly lean, and can get lean enough for a low level figure comp in 8 weeks, 10 easy.

She also has a perfect look.  However, she would need to add quite a bit of muscle to do any damage at even a low level (respectable) show.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2004)

agreed.  she isn't carrying much fat so getting lean enough wouldn't be an issue and she's darn cute - but she'll need to add some muscle esp to her upper body.


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 4, 2004)

RDM- no flex? i thought from what i've seen of the firgure results photos, their flex is diseigned to accentuate the v-taper... either way, give a few days to get some pics up... i hope this becomes a long thread full of info and inspiration... the journey has now begun!

Egoat- hopefully new pic will better show her proportions.

TP- like i said, we are about halfway thru a cycle of norderm and trying to pack mass on... how much (lbs) muscle are you thinking? trim down the legs how? i think she carries body fat disproportionately from ass down right thru her knees... think the dieting phase might bring it back into proportion some?

btw, i don't offense to anything that will be said here on this thread... it's how we learn. but if i ever do, i will say so... thanks again for the input!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2004)

From my experience the last year at the NPC state level figure shows they are *not* very concerned with muscle mass, at the national and pro level they seem to want more muscle, but overall it seems to be very inconsistent.

As far as pics, here is my wife's pics, this is what I meant:

*Back:*





*Side:*





*Front:*


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 4, 2004)

RDM- thanks for clarifying...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

I would think an extra 8-10 pounds of muscle on her frame would do the trick.  How tall is she?

When you store fat disproportionately, that usually means that is where it will come off last.  Get lean enough, and it should be fine.


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 4, 2004)

TP- 5'3"/5'4"... what are the criteria for figure comps... muscle definition without striations?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2004)

they want the females hard, but not ripped, basically the state my wife is in the above pics is about right... like I said it's inconsistent and seems to change from show to show.


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 8, 2004)

RDM- did that PM work properly? ...i'm sending one to your yahoo just in case.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> they want the females hard, but not ripped, basically the state my wife is in the above pics is about right... like I said it's inconsistent and seems to change from show to show.


RDM, your wife looks RIPPED from the front to me. I think her look is fantastic, but based on what I saw at the Figure Olympia, her hardness and tapered physique would have been penalized.


----------

